# Coffee Substitute



## cjkmegan (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi,

I searched for coffee in the forum and ddn't find anything to help me. My mom has IBS-D. She loves her morning cup of coffee but I've noticed her IBS bouts are worse after she drinks her coffee. I'd like to find something that has the taste of coffee but will not cause her issues.

I found the following substitutes:
*Roastaroma* containing _roasted chicory and barley, a hint of chocolate from roasted carob and just a touch of cinnamon and allspice_
*Cafix* containing barley, malted barley, chicory and rye
*Pero* containing barley, malted barley, chicory and rye
Are any of these OK?

She is eating according to the low fodmaps plan. She does have issues with gluten but not a horrible issue, if she eats it occasionally. I know rye and barley are not gluten free.

Is tea (green, black, chai, etc) OK? Any other suggestions for her?

Thanks.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

Teeccino ia another coffee substitute out there... similar ingredients to the others you list (chicory, etc.).

Barley and rye both contain gluten. In addition to that many, many IBSers are senstive to the FODMAPs and chicory is a fructan. So I would say that none of the substitutes you posted (nor the one I posted) would be okay if your mom is trying to avoid gluten and FODMAPs. Tea should be okay unless the caffeine is what is causing a problem (and if so, then I would say why not try plain old decaf coffee first)...


----------

